# power compacts vs t5-t8's



## Mithrandir (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey all, 

Its been awhile since I've been around... I currently have 1 35 gallon planted tank with a coralife light 2 x 65w, I also have co2 tank... I have some basic plants at the moment but was in Big Als the other day in Coquitlam and noticed they had a 75 gallon seamless tank + stand for 550 after hst. I inquired about the lighting and he said it supports the t5's or 8's and wondered if I wanna go hardcore planted are these type of lights going to be enough for me?


----------

